# First Time Foster



## roo086 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello

Just saying Hi and reaching out for any tips or suggestions regarding setting a dog up to have a successful foster experience. We are just starting out on day 2. He was full of energy yesterday, but seems calmer today.

The boy in my care is a little GSD x Husky, 2 year old intact male. So far all has been going well. He is sweet, enjoys playing ball and seems to have pretty good inside manner, knows sit - but not sure past that what he knows.

I would like to improve his loose leash walking - we have to keep him on a harness when we are out. If anyone is willing to share some strategies on how I can train this that would be appreciated. Happy to do the work just not sure how or where to start. More ball motivated than food and doesn’t play tug.

Thanks for reading


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

So wonderful of you to foster. Typically a harness is a signal to the dog to pull, even more so with a husky.


----------



## karmen_maddison (Aug 21, 2021)

that's just nice , thank u for sharing 




Kodi nox ​


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’d look up articles about the “2 week shut down” it doesn’t necessarily need to be followed to a T for many dogs, but there’s an overall philosophy that i think can put ppl in the right mindset / approach.

as mentioned, harnesses are made for pulling (so are huskies!), but many places make it a part of their protocol for security (harder to slip / escape) and can also do less damage to an untrained dog that’s adamant about pulling… at the walkers expense of course.

the nice thing however is that the early foundation of heeling can be and should be taught at home anyway, with minimal distractions and you don’t have to cover a lot of distance. it’s a positioning exercise after all, rather than simple loose leash walking. is heeling your goal at all? or would you just like him to not pull? how is his interest and engagement with you in general? are you allowed to use other training tools or are you restricted to just the harness? how long is he expected to be with you?

and of course, thank you for opening up your home to foster. i’ve found it to be incredibly rewarding.


----------



## roo086 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for responding - think with this little guy I am the one that got lucky.

I’d look up articles about the “2 week shut down” it doesn’t necessarily need to be followed to a T for many dogs, but there’s an overall philosophy that i think can put ppl in the right mindset / approach.
I have had a read - I definitely need to slow down. Readjust and go back to allowing him an opportunity to settle and understand who we are.

as mentioned, harnesses are made for pulling (so are huskies!), but many places make it a part of their protocol for security (harder to slip / escape) and can also do less damage to an untrained dog that’s adamant about pulling… at the walkers expense of course. Yes, It is a part of the protocol, but think if we slow down a bit - in terms of the shutdown we may have better success, when we try again. Also do some more foundational work at home lower the expectations on both of us in response to distractions.

the nice thing however is that the early foundation of heeling can be and should be taught at home anyway, with minimal distractions and you don’t have to cover a lot of distance. it’s a positioning exercise after all, rather than simple loose leash walking. is heeling your goal at all? He has a very nice prance on him so formal heeling would be awesome - but will be happy to get loose lead walking or would you just like him to not pull? This to me would be the first step how is his interest and engagement with you in general? Constant interest and loves to learn, plus good eye contact . But there are moments of willfullnes. are you allowed to use other training tools or are you restricted to just the harness? Flat collar at home, positive only and harness when out are the conditions how long is he expected to be with you? Because he has to be sterilized I would say minimum of 4-6weeks before he will be able to be considered for advertising for adoption. But I am in no hurry - just hope he finds a nice forever home.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Take the time to adjust to a schedule feeding (I feed my fosters or dog here for training by hand. potty where the crate is etc. I would not do any training for at least a week maybe more depending on dog and to let the dog get used to surroundings and to you. Need to build trust first. 
After surgery will give you time to take things slow and go from there.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Welcome! I also fostered and it’s very rewarding. Since you are prepping him for another home from the beginning, work on everything they asked you to do. I also taught my fosters house manners. Not to grab food at the table and to wait at doorways rather than rushing in and knocking people over. To lie quietly at the table when we were eating. Crate behavior if they were expected to be crated. Loose leash walking. The usual sit, down, come, stay. I also did my own testing of skills and social behaviors. As an example, one female RR I took in hated men so I made sure she went to a home that didn’t have a lot of adult males in and out. She could tolerate one male at a time. The rescue had no idea when they placed her with me. She went immediately from intake to a temporary kennel to me, I did other evaluations . Temperament, even peeing habits. That breed can hold it all day long!


----------

